

Tell HN: Co-Founders MeetUp has startups, needs co-founders ;-) - alain94040

The Silicon Valley Co-Founders MeetUp has its next meeting on Jan 21. We have plenty of people with startup ideas signed up, all wanting to meet potential co-founders.<p>So if you are interested in getting involved but don't have an idea, please consider attending!
======
alain94040
The link to the MeetUp is [http://www.meetup.com/Co-Founders-Wanted-
Meetup/calendar/119...](http://www.meetup.com/Co-Founders-Wanted-
Meetup/calendar/11955380/)

It takes place at the Hacker Dojo in Mountain View.

